# Ram cichlid tank mates



## dinkel2006 (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey, I'm just about to change my tank to a ram cichlid tank. Its a 29 gallon well established tank. So far I am planning to do 3 rams (1 male and 2 females) along with 5 neon tetras, and 1 albino bristlenose pleco. I was also considering 1 african dwarf frog and 1 male betta but was unsure on how compatible these two would be with each other and the rams or if a dwarf gourami would be a better choice. Also is the ratio of males to females for rams good for if I am interested in breeding them later on.

Thanks


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

should be fine but i would watch the rams just incase.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

The only problem you might have is with the betta. They CAN live in tropical tanks, some but not all. Bettas are aggressive and may pick at your fish. Other then that I see no problem.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

you wont need two females to breed them because they pair up for life and stick with there mate and a lot of times the female that doesn't pair up will get beat up by the other female. Ive never ad any luck with keeping two females with one male and i have a 55 gallon with lots of hiding spots. She would beat up on the other female every chance she got and everytime i would feed she would back the other one into a corner and not let her touch any food at all. But thats not to say it wont work i may just have a very aggressive female but i know other people who have experienced this problem.


----------



## dinkel2006 (Jul 11, 2010)

Thanks, I was wondering about the pairing up of the rams. I'll probably change it to one male and one female ram. What about a female betta instead of a male?


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

dinkel2006 said:


> Thanks, I was wondering about the pairing up of the rams. I'll probably change it to one male and one female ram. What about a female betta instead of a male?


well female bettas are def less aggressive. i have encountered 2 male bettas now that hate any fish with a brightly colored tail and will chew them up so ive now decided to avoid male bettas in my community tanks and switched to keeping females. also my gardnerii kilifish beat the hell out of my male betta which i have no idea why because he is supposed to be peaceful. ive just had a lot more luck with the females.


----------

